# Amazing news!



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

Marble has lived longer than any other fish I have owned! I think I've had him for about 3 and a half months! Now that I think about it, that's now very long... BUT! It's a record! I also have a question: Can I keep otocinclus with my betta and my corries?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow...lol. Yeah you can. My bettas getting close to three years old. While my others only like...5 months


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

you can keep an oto with a betta. Just make sure it doesn't suck the slime coat off your betta. I haven't had that problem, but I've heard of it.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

OK, so I can keep an oto with a betta, but what about an oto with a cory?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thats fine also. I've done both.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

Okie dokey! My tank is getting algae filled, so I needed something to take care of that...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

This will take care of your algae problem really fast.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

As of fish wise, Cories wont eat brown algea. I dunno bout green algea. They might. Otos should eat it though. As stated above a srubber is useful too but make sure you get it all, it will come back FAST. I had to break down a whole 20 gallon tank and scrub just to get rid of my algea problem...Ugh.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

My algae is green. There's not a TON, but there's a decent amount.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yuck Algae. lol. goodluck.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

I got a Mag-Float Mini, and that's taken care of what's on the walls, but not the decorations. My nearest PetSmart doesn't have otos yet, so I guess I'll just have to wait...


----------

